# .



## Niruki

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RynoP

Yep thats probably the best flavour combo i have tried before!! 

Also the ease of use with the topside dual.

I run the profile unity on a double barrel. The wife also.

I Have the kylin mesh but I prefer the unity

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Niruki said:


> Found an new wicking technique. pretty sure we can all take something away from this video
> 
> 
> And insted of cutting it sideways I did mine at an 45 degree angle to accommodate free flow squonking like so
> View attachment 198567



Try some digiflavor ni80 mesh. Comes in a spool, took my mesh experience to a level of pure enjoyment. @Blends Of Distinction recommended it to me and i never touched a nexmesh strip since.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SpaffyZA

I want to go mesh once I get a new tank. 
Thinking Zeus Mesh? Mesh seems to be less "effort" than coils. 
But I don't know anything yet. Will update this post when I do go mesh.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silo

Niruki said:


> Show off your mesh gear.
> Share your experience.
> Here's a freshly wicked Wotofo Profile RDA on a Dovpo TS Dual.
> Best setup I ever owned hands down.
> Sorry for the fluff overload. Maybe try blowing it
> View attachment 198550
> View attachment 198551
> View attachment 198552



Nice I will show you how I wick the profile just now, basically layer, and put the coil over the cotton, while holding secure I tighten. Also I use 2 of the 3 springs provided in the profile. I wanna try that mesh vs the Nexmesh, looks like it pops.

Edit: Well, I forgot to take pics, re-did it a day ago. Also can't find anyone who does it like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silo

Found an old one lying around. Going to have bear with the shoddy camera work and all.


I use much less cotton than what I used to, and I can't remember when last my wicking was bad. Last pic is of my current setup, surprised how thin the top layer has gotten.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silo

SpaffyZA said:


> I want to go mesh once I get a new tank.
> Thinking Zeus Mesh? Mesh seems to be less "effort" than coils.
> But I don't know anything yet. Will update this post when I do go mesh.



Zeus anything seems to be good, but I have never tried the Zeus Mesh. However, I can comment on the Unity, it had amazing flavor. But on setting them up, I can say nothing. I wish I had RTA's to even compare.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silo

The bottom piece is actually quite densely rolled cotton in comparison to the flavor carrying top.

In all honesty, I have been wondering for ages. As to how it would perform if they just made the spring-loaded ceramic fill a void. Though coils would then be annoying, but I much prefer the Recurve for a coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silo

Oh yeah I check, the Slatra looks like a win with those 3mm mesh looking thingies. Can't check it proper right now, internet is being abused.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silo

I uh, thought that was a pm, whoops.

Yeah, I wish I could do a video for you.

After bending and dimmly glowing it at 8-10 watts.

Basically I shove the rolled piece in the profile itself, then I shove the other piece into the mesh. I then place it carefully and tighten the one end, after that, it's just a matter of carefully getting the other end in and tightened. It is not super easy, but you can't wick it like that by trying to shove cotton in, that much I know.

Edit: Sometimes you have to tuck the cotton in while tightening to avoid being clamped*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DougP

Jengz said:


> Try some digiflavor ni80 mesh. Comes in a spool, took my mesh experience to a level of pure enjoyment. @Blends Of Distinction recommended it to me and i never touched a nexmesh strip since.


If you think the Ni80 is pure enjoyment then try the SS 316l 200 mesh it's next level.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silo

Haven't been able to get my hands on any, kinda gave up on it/forgot, always wanted to try the 150/200 ss. But won't be able to try anytime soon. And I really wanted some ss mesh...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DougP

Silo said:


> Haven't been able to get my hands on any, kinda gave up on it/forgot, always wanted to try the 150/200 ss. But won't be able to try anytime soon. And I really wanted some ss mesh...


I have become some what of an expert on mesh.
I have 2 profile RDA's, 2 profile unity RTA's and 2 Kylin M RTA's.
I have also done extensive testing over the last year on all the mesh strips available including kanthal, Ni80 and SS as well as all the different types of cotton and how each one works with mesh. 

I have also published spring modifications, on here, for all the above atties as the current springs are all to soft resulting in flavour loss and dry or overly saturated draws. 

For all the above atties. 

1. Firstly sort the spring out.

2. Understand your cotton and which one to use. 
The type of cotton you use plays a huge role on how well your mesh will work. Everybody follows YouTube videos on wicking but do not realize that each type of cotton has to be wicked differently when it comes to thickness and style of wicking
Cotton bacon v2 requires a totally different technique to cotton bacon prime, as does firebolt. 

3. For the kylin M the standard mesh length is to long it needs to be cut shorter. 

On the best flavour type of wire. 
SS 316l 200 grit beats every other mesh hands down. 
And no TC mode does not work seemlessly on the SS, you have to play with the TCR values to get it right. 


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Slick

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I have become some what of an expert on mesh.
> I have 2 profile RDA's, 2 profile unity RTA's and 2 Kylin M RTA's.
> I have also done extensive testing over the last year on all the mesh strips available including kanthal, Ni80 and SS as well as all the different types of cotton and how each one works with mesh.
> 
> I have also published spring modifications, on here, for all the above atties as the current springs are all to soft resulting in flavour loss and dry or overly saturated draws.
> 
> For all the above atties.
> 
> 1. Firstly sort the spring out.
> 
> 2. Understand your cotton and which one to use.
> The type of cotton you use plays a huge role on how well your mesh will work. Everybody follows YouTube videos on wicking but do not realize that each type of cotton has to be wicked differently when it comes to thickness and style of wicking
> Cotton bacon v2 requires a totally different technique to cotton bacon prime, as does firebolt.
> 
> 3. For the kylin M the standard mesh length is to long it needs to be cut shorter.
> 
> On the best flavour type of wire.
> SS 316l 200 grit beats every other mesh hands down.
> And no TC mode does not work seemlessly on the SS, you have to play with the TCR values to get it right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Now you need 2 x Zeus x mesh Rtas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Slick said:


> Now you need 2 x Zeus x mesh Rtas


For sure. 
Always get 2, one for fruit and one for deserts 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chickenstrip

I've never owned a mesh tank because I don't know how I'd ever be able to explain to the finance minister that I had to extend the mortgage in order to buy enough cotton to get through the month.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silo

Chickenstrip said:


> I've never owned a mesh tank because I don't know how I'd ever be able to explain to the finance minister that I had to extend the mortgage in order to buy enough cotton to get through the month.



Yeah I feel that is a design flaw that can be fixed relatively easily with most mesh setups. For profiles they really need to fill it, maybe even a cylindrical piece of ceramic or so to fill the void.

I have seen some setups clamp the mesh to the cotton, and make the mesh like a coil(3-4mm diameter), would love to try those. They would use much less cotton.

But compared to other things, cotton is one that does not concern me too much.


----------



## Silo

Niruki said:


> Yes, but does it's width fit the clamps on the profile? I want it to use for TC so I either have to get expensive nexmesh ss316 or the more cost effective wire spool. It won't do me any good if its not the right width and I end up having to cut it length ways leaving spiky edges.



Have seen quite a few people using it on the profile. If it is wider, I am sure it is really easy to cut.

Edit: Just read someone say it is wider. Spiky edges don't matter much to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP

Niruki said:


> Yes, but does it's width fit the clamps on the profile? I want it to use for TC so I either have to get expensive nexmesh ss316 or the more cost effective wire spool. It won't do me any good if its not the right width and I end up having to cut it length ways leaving spiky edges.


This spiky edges thing is a myth. If you cut with a stanley knife there is no spiky edges, and, you also only cutting one side so the other side is smooth to wick from. 

Just on the TC with mesh, unless you have a decent mod that can do TC properly you will not get the TC to work on the mesh as the coefficient differentiator variable of the mesh wire is to small for the average mod to handle.
I have managed to get it to work well on the vapresso Gen mod and DNA 166 mod only and that is because you can adjust the TCR value and also only using the vandy vape SS316L mesh wire (pic below) 

Using this mesh you need to change the default TCR value for SS316 from 00092, on the Gen to 00102 and on the DNA to 00098.






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DougP

Niruki said:


> @Silo I will sit there and surgically remove any sharp edges lol
> 
> @Blends Of Distinction I'm not sure if the Dovpo can handle TC on mesh then. Maybe it would need the firmware update if not. It has Temp settings for each possible material that can handle TC so I reckon it should work. If not then I'd have stainless in VW mode anyway. That's already a step up from Ni80. Thanks for the info. You're doing good things in the world today


As mentioned above, most mods have preset tcr values for the different wires. These values don't work with the mesh SS in TC mode.

Unless your mod has the ability to preset your own customer tcr values you won't get the tc to work properly

Yip, the SS in wattage mod works great... 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silo

I am bad at videos but hey, here is one of me wicking the profile.




I was playing around and noticed that it is a bit better if the bottom part is kinda fluffy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Silo said:


> I am bad at videos but hey, here is one of me wicking the profile.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/user117905402/review/430021359/f68f9f10cf
> 
> I was playing around and noticed that it is a bit better if the bottom part is kinda fluffy.


Says can't find page. I'm still trying to get a mesh to have any flavor at all, so hoping your video enlightens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Really am trying to watch that video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Getting no love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silo

NecroticAngel said:


> Says can't find page. I'm still trying to get a mesh to have any flavor at all, so hoping your video enlightens.



I must say the only time I was getting no flavor was when I tried to make the cotton too tight. But it was purposely wicked hard to test, and only time my flavor was muted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyker41771

If i have to give it a vote will say that orf nexhmesh is no1 then the vandy vape dual M, and the stock wotofo last on flavour and clouds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silo

Have you tried 200 SS mesh?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silo

Niruki said:


> So I was just re-wicking. Tried using the coil over wick method again. Few hang ups I have with this style is there's no guarantee the coil will fire evenly once you clamp it back down after you're test fired it first. I was lucky that even worked at all the first time around lol
> When I test fired after wicking it there was a hotspot that pretty much resulted in the strip systematically tearing itself in two pieces.
> I'm glad I didn't just vape it right away.
> I could clearly smell the burned cotton right away and I'm sure I would not have enjoyed getting played tong in die long with by volcanic hellfire lol
> I guess that's what I get for going against traditions. The safest course of action was to
> 
> 1)Install the new mesh. Test fire it and make sure it heats up evenly. I don't care how great they say mesh is at this.
> 2)Fluff out the cotton by tearing it slightly before you roll it together again and guide it through with a little twist.
> 3)Untwist it before you fluff and tuck the tails.
> 
> The tried and trusted recipe I always used was to have thin wick tails and a thick top sitting against the coil. Thanks to @Silo I've learned that fluffing out your cotton even before you wick makes a huge impact on the final product.
> I'm not trying to discourage any one from trying new things. My take away from this whole experience was just simply to respect traditions because they are probably there for a good reason lol



Hahaha, wow that sucks! Never had that problem with any of the mesh I have used. My step 1 is always to glow, maybe should have mentioned that. I do 7-12w super dull glow, it also helps harden the mesh shape before wicking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

